# Innenlager / Steuersatz V3 2013...



## xxRS88xx (12. Juli 2013)

Kurze Frage.

Welches Innenlager benötoge ich, wenn ich eine Shimano Zee Kurbel  (83mm)in einem 2013er V3 fahren möchte und welchen Steuersatz ?

Bitte um Links, zu den genauen Teilen!

Danke & schönes Wochenende


----------



## seppuku893 (30. August 2013)

steuersatz: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...tz/AngleSet-Steuersatz-Tapered-ZeroStack.html

innenlager bin ich selber noch am suchen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

